# Serengeti/snow{asian}leopards kittens/cats



## orri (Sep 12, 2009)

Hello there,was jus wondering if anyone out there could help me:2thumb:!!I have been looking at Serengeti's and Snow leopards and would like any further info on them,how big,habitats,friendlyness, food,tempers etc.If any one is rehomiming,will def be interested,:lol:thanks,orri


----------



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

you need a dwa licence first of all


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

there wont be any rehomes on those animals. they cost thousands, as previously stated a dwa license is needed and have very particular care requirements

keep dreaming


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

You don't need a dwa and you won't find one up for rehoming.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

snow leopards are definately DWA, and try the RSPCA im sure they have loads :whistling2:


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

they are dwa. zoo license. ect. . they will be in the thousands look on american import websites for prices


----------



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

does anyone have any info on the loch ness monster? for example friendlyness, habitat, care requirements, diet
If anyone is rehoming i'd be extremely interested......

lol

:war:


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

secuner said:


> you need a dwa licence first of all


Maybe that’s why he/she posted in this section...would you not think?

orri - sadly 99% of the responces you will receive in this forum will be from dreamers who have nothing but negative comments to make, that’s because they really have no idea about the subject - don’t build your hopes up!


I can think of easier animals to keep on the DWA - I think with half a chance kitty would have dragged you up that tree and be licking you to submission. :mf_dribble:

Good luck

Dave


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Danbellini said:


> does anyone have any info on the loch ness monster? for example friendlyness, habitat, care requirements, diet
> If anyone is rehoming i'd be extremely interested......
> 
> lol
> ...


Last I heard it was thought to be located in Loch Ness – the higher regions of Scotland. Apparently it likes to live in the water. Not seen any on the classifieds, but I’ll keep my eyes open – oh… I think it may be on DWA so you will need a mentor, there is plenty of ‘experts’ on this section of the forum.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

If it's a Serengeti you're after, you don't need a DWA.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/396512-serengeti-snow-asian-leopards-kittens.html


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

There was a snow leopard needing good home,if you are serious.It was going elsewhere but dont think its happening now


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

i think the OP is reffering to a colour variety of a breed of domestic cat. Not the big cat found in the Himalayas.


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

MJ75 said:


> i think the OP is reffering to a colour variety of a breed of domestic cat. Not the big cat found in the Himalayas.


Well if they are referring to Snow leopard domestic cats, there is a breeder near me. 
However seems strange they put it in the DWA section, rather confusing!


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

AmyW said:


> Well if they are referring to Snow leopard domestic cats, there is a breeder near me.
> However seems strange they put it in the DWA section, rather confusing!


I think the mods moved it here. It was in the rehoming (classifieds) section to start with.


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

ok so do anyone knows any info about jungle cat (felis bengalensis)? they're sold freely here and just as big as normal cat. are they dwa?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

stacy said:


> they are dwa. zoo license. ect. . they will be in the thousands look on american import websites for prices


You don't need a zoo license for a start, you can legally own a Snow leopard on a DWA license, subject to you providing a suitable and safe habitat for the animal. 
As for obtaining one, you don't need to look outside this country for that. there is a gentleman on this forum who specialises in exotic animal imports, however, satisfying him that you have the correct setup will be far harder than convincing you local authority licensing officer.

For the average person, this type of animal is just a pipe dream and would need a lottery win to provide it with the setup it would need


----------

